# 1/128 Jupiter 2, Spindrift and Flying Sub



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay, thanks to Ron Gross I was able to obtain a very nice set of scale drawings of the Jupiter 2. Using the existing Moebius kit's scale he suggested an actual Jupiter 2 size of 52.5 feet in diameter. From that I divided by 128 to get a 1/128 scale dimension of 4.922 inches. I was able to digitally model and rapid prototype this little Jupiter 2 to show what a 1/128 constant scale model would look like next to the existing Flying Sub and the forthcoming Spindrift kit should Moebius continue the series. I sprayed a little orange and silver on the models just for the fun of it!




























If Moebius does see fit to go ahead with this series, how friggin' cool would that be?!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!! I am sold on the idea of a 1/128 line!! Great job!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Didn't realize Spindrift is actually SMALLER looking than the Flying Sub!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

5" is big enough for a rudimentary plastic interior!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It's longer and narrower.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that picture just makes me want a Big Spindrift to scale with the J2 and Big Flying sub


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> that picture just makes me want a Big Spindrift to scale with the J2 and Big Flying sub


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

But the big Flying Sub and Jupiter 2 aren't in scale with each other


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> But the big Flying Sub and Jupiter 2 aren't in scale with each other


It's all a matter of perspective


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would buy a set of these if produced. It could be the Irwin Allen line.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Bring on the boxed set!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oooh... I'd love a 5" diameter Jupiter II!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

But why oh why not a standard scale??? Like 1/100, 1/144, even 1/96. What on earth besides the big Seaview is 1/128 scale?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Because Moebius already has released the big Seaview/Flying Sub and this will match those kits?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> But why oh why not a standard scale??? Like 1/100, 1/144, even 1/96. What on earth besides the big Seaview is 1/128 scale?


Those were not "standard scale" until there was a line of subjects in that scale. Welcome to the new standard scale, 1/128!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> But the big Flying Sub and Jupiter 2 aren't in scale with each other


that's allright, We can split the difference


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I love the idea of a 1/128 series of IA ships..... As for a large Spindrift, I can only hope.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Aurora-brat,
Fantastic job! All I can say is I wish I could have had access to your equipment when I built my prototype back in the '90's. I actually contracted out to have the hull patterns cut (I think they used a CNC machine), but they wound up screwing up the upper hull. I found myself having to add stock to the roof, which was no easy task in that it had to be feathered to a sharp edge formed by the intersection of two convex curves. A real nightmare, as I recall. I had made a plastic template to insure accuracy, and I kept at it until I could see no light shining through as I held it against the pattern. In some respects, "those were the days," but in others, I don't think I would like to visit them again!

Congrats on a very fast but well done job.
Ron G.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to add not only well done, but I have a sneaking hunch that quick 'n dirty Jupiter II (which again, shows neither quickness or dirtyness, rather amazing craftmanship) juuuuuust might 'seal the deal' and put an actual kit higher on the list of 'kits considered'. Nothing like actually LOOKING at something to say "yeah, yeah, OK, I get it, yeah" is there?

Man, I can hear the lighting wiz's out there trying to figure out how to do a rotating fusion core already.  (step one, very tiny LEDs, right? )


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If Moebius produced a 1/128 scale Jupiter 2 I'd definitely buy one...maybe two...or three.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

.....and a nice size for scratch building the Derelict or the prison ship.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Dave P said:


> .....and a nice size for scratch building the Derelict or the prison ship.


Or, again, 'basic' and 'deluxe' versions. Basic is just the ship in the box, deluxe might come with a 'crashsite' base or some such.

and if they were clever joes, Moebius would design the tooling with the ability to make the kit either Jupiter II or Gemini XII, thus ensuring many people buying at least two...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Or, again, 'basic' and 'deluxe' versions. Basic is just the ship in the box, deluxe might come with a 'crashsite' base or some such.
> 
> and if they were clever joes, Moebius would design the tooling with the ability to make the kit either Jupiter II or Gemini XII, thus ensuring many people buying at least two...


There are too many differences between the Jupiter and the Gemini to just make one that can be either or. They have different lower hull profiles, different fusion cores, and a different size viewport, just to name a few. But at that size, a whole different kit for each may not be out of the realm of possibility, as far as tooling cost goes!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Aurora-brat,
> Fantastic job! All I can say is I wish I could have had access to your equipment when I built my prototype back in the '90's. I actually contracted out to have the hull patterns cut (I think they used a CNC machine), but they wound up screwing up the upper hull. I found myself having to add stock to the roof, which was no easy task in that it had to be feathered to a sharp edge formed by the intersection of two convex curves. A real nightmare, as I recall. I had made a plastic template to insure accuracy, and I kept at it until I could see no light shining through as I held it against the pattern. In some respects, "those were the days," but in others, I don't think I would like to visit them again!
> 
> Congrats on a very fast but well done job.
> Ron G.


Thanks Ron, I'm glad you approve. I couldn't have done it without you excellent drawings. If I told you how easy it was to digitally model you'd cry. I imported your drawing, traced over the profile to create a sweep form and then a center axis to revolve the form around and clicked on the revolve feature function. Maybe a total of 5-10 minutes tops. The output took a little longer, around 10 hours, but the machine works on its own. The machine I did this on is presently selling used for around $5,000. Sure wouldn't take long to recoup that investment.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I want to add not only well done, but I have a sneaking hunch that quick 'n dirty Jupiter II (which again, shows neither quickness or dirtyness, rather amazing craftmanship) juuuuuust might 'seal the deal' and put an actual kit higher on the list of 'kits considered'. Nothing like actually LOOKING at something to say "yeah, yeah, OK, I get it, yeah" is there?


Thanks Steve, and that was my intention. That if Frank isn't already considering doing one, that maybe seeing it and gauging the responses here might persuade him to consider it. I've already placed them all together, sure wish my Seaview was assembled so I could see how they all look with the big fellow! I just keep thinking what a cool display all these would make. Maybe an Irwin Allen museum setting of some sort.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Lunar Models produced a mini-set of the four different styles of Jupiter 2 in resin back in the 90's, and they scale nicely with the 1/128 Flying Sub. 
They show up on eBay from time to time.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> Okay, thanks to Ron Gross I was able to obtain a very nice set of scale drawings of the Jupiter 2. Using the existing Moebius kit's scale he suggested an actual Jupiter 2 size of 52.5 feet in diameter. From that I divided by 128 to get a 1/128 scale dimension of 4.922 inches. I was able to digitally model and rapid prototype this little Jupiter 2 to show what a 1/128 constant scale model would look like next to the existing Flying Sub and the forthcoming Spindrift kit should Moebius continue the series. I sprayed a little orange and silver on the models just for the fun of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job aurora-brat! Man that spindrift is TINY! I guess when you place
them all together it give us more scale. A J2 would be nice addition to 
the mirco-fleet indeed.

fortress


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm not sure why the Spindrift looks so small, it is actually larger in every dimension except wingspan. Maybe the orange paint is making it apear that way. It certainly has more mass to it than the Flying Sub.

Anyway, I sure hope Moebius does go ahead with a line of 1/128 vehicles. The saucer from The Invaders would be cool too.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The only thing I can think of it's a kind of optical illusion, caused by the actual shape of the Spindrift and the Flying Sub. The curves of the lines of the FS pull your eye along while the Spindrift seems to be more a lump. The curves are more...what, confined? repressed? on Spindrift. The outward swoop of the wings of the FS Vs. the 'inward curve' of the aft bulk of the Spindrift. I'm probably not explaining that at all in a meaningful way. 

I never really thought about this before, but the Spindrift seems to have half its volume dedicated to engines/powerplant. That's probably more realistic but man, I hope most of that is shielding for the reactor.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Irwin Allen reactors do not need shielding. The Seaview's was composed of shaped blocks and rods with the damping rods in the center panel.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

They had radiation suits!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I never really thought about this before, but the Spindrift seems to have half its volume dedicated to engines/powerplant. That's probably more realistic but man, I hope most of that is shielding for the reactor.


Actually the passenger compartment intrudes significantly into that aft compartment to the point that there wouldn't actually be much room for any engine capable of putting it into suborbital space. Even by 1980s technology standards (the future when LOTG was supposed to take place!).

But it sure is a cool looking design! And that's what really matters.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Aurora-brat said:


> Actually the passenger compartment intrudes significantly into that aft compartment to the point that there wouldn't actually be much room for any engine capable of putting it into suborbital space. Even by 1980s technology standards (the future when LOTG was supposed to take place!).
> 
> But it sure is a cool looking design! And that's what really matters.


Did it really? Been way too long since I've seen episodes, let me run the mental playback.

yeah...OK, cripes, that passenger cabin was HUGE for the few seats it had! Maybe the Spindrift was a dual purpose craft and it could have the seats removed and carry cargo, I dunno.

I think there were two doors in back, one to the galley, one that may or may not have been that rare bird of '60s TV, a bathroom. And I think the galley had a door to the reactor, right? I DO recall that the doors had no labeling on them so they could be used for whatever the writers needed.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve H said:


> Did it really? Been way too long since I've seen episodes, let me run the mental playback.
> 
> yeah...OK, cripes, that passenger cabin was HUGE for the few seats it had! Maybe the Spindrift was a dual purpose craft and it could have the seats removed and carry cargo, I dunno.


Hello,
I'd like to say that I agree that the Spindrift might have been a multi-purpose craft based on cabin size, but with the typical IA inconsistencies in set design and function (which is probably one reason his shows are fondly remembered), it is impossible to ever know. Nothing was ever definitive. 

I recently saw the pilot episode, and to add to the confusion Captain Steve Burton talked several times about fully recharging the Spindrift so they would have enough thrust to reach escape velocity. If the Spindrift was a suborbital passenger/cargo vehicle designed to reach places on earth by way of a suborbital route (not a crazy idea, really), why would it have the capability to reach escape velocity in the first place? Could the Spindrift also travel beyond to the moon, or space stations, or to other close planets? And if it could fly in deep space, could it have been used to try to locate earth (assuming that space warp could not be located above the giant's planet)? I'm sure such dialog about recharging and reaching escape velocity was written to add to the excitement and mystery to some extent, but even in the 1960s when I first saw this episode I thought about these questions.

Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to say that I agree that the Spindrift might have been a multi-purpose craft based on cabin size, but with the typical IA inconsistencies in set design and function (which is probably one reason his shows are fondly remembered), it is impossible to ever know. Nothing was ever definitive.
> 
> I recently saw the pilot episode, and to add to the confusion Captain Steve Burton talked several times about fully recharging the Spindrift so they would have enough thrust to reach escape velocity. If the Spindrift was a suborbital passenger/cargo vehicle designed to reach places on earth by way of a suborbital route (not a crazy idea, really), why would it have the capability to reach escape velocity in the first place? Could the Spindrift also travel beyond to the moon, or space stations, or to other close planets? And if it could fly in deep space, could it have been used to try to locate earth (assuming that space warp could not be located above the giant's planet)? I'm sure such dialog about recharging and reaching escape velocity was written to add to the excitement and mystery to some extent, but even in the 1960s when I first saw this episode I thought about these questions.
> ...


I assume he means reaching an altitude on the Giant's planet than would be higher than the norm in Earth height. They would have to travel at least 6 times further there to reach the same point in Earth altitude. Also, in the episode "Wild Journey", when Steve and Dan time travel back to the start of their voyage, it is said that the Spindrift was to be used as a "back-up" craft to their scheduled one. I believe it was more of a corporate ship with just a few seats, but would be used to take the few passengers that there were on flight 612.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Ya know looking at the posts for the old "drift" it sure seems to 
be quite a stir for a subject from a "marginally popular" T.V.
show, or rather that's what I heard.

funny is it not.

fortress:wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> Ya know looking at the posts for the old "drift" it sure seems to
> be quite a stir for a subject from a "marginally popular" T.V.
> show, or rather that's what I heard.
> 
> ...


Just a matter of perspective and personal taste. To me it was dramatically the most consistent of Irwin's shows in the '60's. "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" went from a great action/adventure/spy show to a monster of the week sci-fi show. "Lost in Space" became "campy" halfway through its first season to compete with Batman on at the same time. They got back on track with the third season for the most part. "Time Tunnel" also went from historical dramas to more sci-fi oriented stories. "Land of the Giants" remained faithful to the pilot but was drifting slightly toward the end. Just know that ALL of these series were VERY popular and not one of them were cancelled. Irwin Allen ended production on all of them for various reasons that had nothing to do with their popularity.

So.......no, I don't think it is funny that so many are interested in the subject!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> Just a matter of perspective and personal taste. To me it was dramatically the most consistent of Irwin's shows in the '60's. "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" went from a great action/adventure/spy show to a monster of the week sci-fi show. "Lost in Space" became "campy" halfway through its first season to compete with Batman on at the same time. They got back on track with the third season for the most part. "Time Tunnel" also went from historical dramas to more sci-fi oriented stories. "Land of the Giants" remained faithful to the pilot but was drifting slightly toward the end. Just know that ALL of these series were VERY popular and not one of them were cancelled. Irwin Allen ended production on all of them for various reasons that had nothing to do with their popularity.
> 
> So.......no, I don't think it is funny that so many are interested in the subject!


Your take on LIS is interesting, I thought it was generally believed that it was the 3rd season that tipped hard into Camp (aka 'the Will and Dr. Smith show, featuring the Robot'), I never thought this was affecting the first season at all. 

but there's a larger issue. We have to recall the time these shows were made, and the prevailing thought of the studio, the networks and the public. ALL the IA shows were seen as children's fare, kiddy shows and thus exempt from the 'rules' of actual drama. 'just because' was a perfectly acceptable reason for things to happen because the 'kids' watching were thought to be 'unsophisticated' and as long as there was plenty of running around and fights it was all good. 

I know, this seems amazingly dumb to our minds today. But that's the way it was.

The problem IA had, he was such a showman, he made choices to try and cater to what he thought was 'the current vibe' at the expense of trusting the original concept. If a focus group told him 'this particular concept tested REALLY good' then that would become the focus. I'm not sure how that affected VTTBOTS except the budget kept getting smaller and smaller so that meant more Lobster Men, but LIS you can see it clearly in the whole Will and Dr. Smith thing. Land of the Giants, had it gone to a third season would probably have become the Barry and Fitzhugh show.

The attention we otherwise rational adults pay to these shows would have confused and amused IA and the staff back in the day.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My theory about a third season of Giants is that each episode would've paired two of the actors in adventures of their own, like they did with "Wild Journey", which paired Steve with Dan for their trip back to LA airport on the day of their ill-fated flight. Also the pairing of Steve Burton & Mr. Fitzhugh in the episode where they flew the Space Pod back to earth.
IA was using this method in the third season of LIS, such as pairing John and Will in "The Anti-matter Man", and Don and Dr. Smith in "The Space Primevals".
I just finished viewing the entire LOTG series again, this time watching the episodes in production order instead of broadcast order, and found the show a bit more entertaining than before, although I admit that there are several second season episodes I will never waste my time watching ever again, namely "A Place Called Earth" and "Graveyard Of Fools".
But I wholeheartedly disagree that it ever would've become the "Barry & Mr. Fitzhugh show", because those two characters didn't have the same chemistry that Will Robinson & Dr. Smith had.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Your take on LIS is interesting, I thought it was generally believed that it was the 3rd season that tipped hard into Camp (aka 'the Will and Dr. Smith show, featuring the Robot'), I never thought this was affecting the first season at all.
> 
> but there's a larger issue. We have to recall the time these shows were made, and the prevailing thought of the studio, the networks and the public. ALL the IA shows were seen as children's fare, kiddy shows and thus exempt from the 'rules' of actual drama. 'just because' was a perfectly acceptable reason for things to happen because the 'kids' watching were thought to be 'unsophisticated' and as long as there was plenty of running around and fights it was all good.
> 
> ...


As I said, "a matter of perspective and personal taste"! One thing I believe most of us here appreciate, are the unique designs in ALL of Irwin's productions. Each is a character unto themselves and have never been duplicated. This is most evident in the Jupiter II. On the surface, just a flying saucer, but one that is VERY hard to replicate to capture the correct profile. To me, they are a step above ALL other sci-fi designs. But again, it is a matter of perspective and personal taste! In the tradition of show business, "there are no small models........"! Bring on the Spindrift Frank!!!!!
Ron


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Those look nice but I will pass on these.. I would like to see a re tool on the spindrift with better detail and some PE parts if anything. But knowing this is a pipe dream Im happy with the JP2, Seaview and flying sub large kits. And Im happy for you guys that like the 1/128 scale kits..at least someone is happy with it... 

solex


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My (possibly last) two cents on the subject of a "big" Spindrift; It would be well to remember that Land Of The Giants lasted for 2 full seasons, not just one, and that it was even more popular in the UK and Europe than it ever was here in the states, and a "big" Spindrift would likely sell even better overseas than here in the good ol' USA.
The sales, or lack thereof of the Aurora/PL re-pop Spindrift may be an indicator of how the small size of a kit can be an element in the modelling public's purchase decision making.
Bring on the 1/128 "mini" Spindrift, I know I'll like it, and I'll keep hoping that one day a "big" 1/40 scale injection-molded Spindrift gets produced.
Kudos to Carson Dyle for showing how beautiful such a kit can turn out with the magnificent job he did with the vacuformed LM version!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> My (possibly last) two cents on the subject of a "big" Spindrift; It would be well to remember that Land Of The Giants lasted for 2 full seasons, not just one, and that it was even more popular in the UK and Europe than it ever was here in the states, and a "big" Spindrift would likely sell even better overseas than here in the good ol' USA.
> The sales, or lack thereof of the Aurora/PL re-pop Spindrift may be an indicator of how the small size of a kit can be an element in the modelling public's purchase decision making.
> Bring on the 1/128 "mini" Spindrift, I know I'll like it, and I'll keep hoping that one day a "big" 1/40 scale injection-molded Spindrift gets produced.


Gary Conway told me that LOTG is, or was in the '90's, the number one sci-fi show in non-English speaking countries, beating Star Trek!! I would imagine it has to do with the visual aspect and that translating into other languages would be easier due to the long action scenes with the giant props. Much of the story was visual, so less to be lost in translation!!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaview said:


> My (possibly last) two cents on the subject of a "big" Spindrift; It would be well to remember that Land Of The Giants lasted for 2 full seasons, not just one, and that it was even more popular in the UK and Europe than it ever was here in the states, and a "big" Spindrift would likely sell even better overseas than here in the good ol' USA.
> The sales, or lack thereof of the Aurora/PL re-pop Spindrift may be an indicator of how the small size of a kit can be an element in the modelling public's purchase decision making.
> Bring on the 1/128 "mini" Spindrift, I know I'll like it, and I'll keep hoping that one day a "big" 1/40 scale injection-molded Spindrift gets produced.


Hello,

I can imagine that a larger Spindrift would be popular generally, and would be another product that would stimulate creation and sales of aftermarket items. I suspect light kits, parts for accurizing, and maybe even landing gear (I know, it didn't have any) would be available. Speaking of landing gear, somewhere on the Internet years ago, I recall seeing either an Aurora or PL re-pop with landing gear added. It was well positioned and looked like an interesting enhancement.
Jim


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RSN said:


> Gary Conway told me that LOTG is, or was in the '90's, the number one sci-fi show in non-English speaking countries, beating Star Trek!! I would imagine it has to do with the visual aspect and that translating into other languages would be easier due to the long action scenes with the giant props. Much of the story was visual, so less to be lost in translation!!


 
I got the same impression when I spoke to him as well, Ron! He really IS a great guy, and I'm reading his book right now, too!
See you on the LIS forum! :hat:
-Seaview


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can imagine that a larger Spindrift would be popular generally, and would be another product that would stimulate creation and sales of aftermarket items. I suspect light kits, parts for accurizing, and maybe even landing gear (I know, it didn't have any) would be available. Speaking of landing gear, somewhere on the Internet years ago, I recall seeing either an Aurora or PL re-pop with landing gear added. It was well positioned and looked like an interesting enhancement.
> Jim


Who says it didn't have landing gear?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I got the same impression when I spoke to him as well, Ron! He really IS a great guy, and I'm reading his book right now, too!
> See you on the LIS forum! :hat:
> -Seaview


He sure is a great guy! Loved going over his paintings with him. He is a great artist, in the style of my favorite, Van Gogh! I'll see you over there! (I miss your old avatar, it had such character to it!)


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaview said:


> My theory about a third season of Giants is that each episode would've paired two of the actors in adventures of their own, like they did with "Wild Journey", which paired Steve with Dan for their trip back to LA airport on the day of their ill-fated flight. Also the pairing of Steve Burton & Mr. Fitzhugh in the episode where they flew the Space Pod back to earth.
> IA was using this method in the third season of LIS, such as pairing John and Will in "The Anti-matter Man", and Don and Dr. Smith in "The Space Primevals".
> I just finished viewing the entire LOTG series again, this time watching the episodes in production order instead of broadcast order, and found the show a bit more entertaining than before, although I admit that there are several second season episodes I will never waste my time watching ever again, namely "A Place Called Earth" and "Graveyard Of Fools".
> But I wholeheartedly disagree that it ever would've become the "Barry & Mr. Fitzhugh show", because those two characters didn't have the same chemistry that Will Robinson & Dr. Smith had.


Hi,
Interesting pairings of characters might have made bolstered the show had it continued, but I think the show was becoming claustrophobic in the sense that it was becoming unlikely that so much could happen to the earthlings a few miles from camp week after week. What the show really needed to make it fresh was an periodic change of location. Actually leaving the giant's planet would have ended the show, but I think episodes needed to be written where the Spindrift had been repaired or powered enough to be flown around once and a while, maybe on a search for something (like materials to replace the fuel cell lost in an early episode). Visits to different continents or countries might have been interesting, so that interactions with other giant cultures could have been depicted on occasion. Maybe they could have flown to a area where there were normal sized people who were worse that the giants. But, those stories would have cost $ on a show that was already expensive to produce. As far as a larger Spindrift model, count me among those who want one. But you know, a smaller accurate model is nice too.
Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Actually, a third season was planned.

Irwin Allen wanted to have the Characters of Valerie Scott and Mark Wilson Marry(mirroring the real life Marrage of Deanna Lund and Don Matheson).

The Spindrift was going to be airborne again, Meaning it was going to take the little people to other Parts of the Giant's Planet not shown in Seasons 1 and 2. Basically to find a Fuel Supply, or enough Fuel to escape the Gravtational Pull of the Giant's Planet.

Giants was a Hit in it's First Year, The Second Year warrented another season, But the sheer expense of producing the shows. at that time, state of the art special Effects, and Budget cuts caused Allen to give it the ax.

Yes, Land of The Giants is indeed *VERY* popular overseas. Our friends in England are very fond of the show.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

beatlepaul said:


> Actually, a third season was planned.
> 
> Irwin Allen wanted to have the Characters of Valerie Scott and Mark Wilson Marry(mirroring the real life Marrage of Deanna Lund and Don Matheson).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the information. Overall the show was good, too bad there was not a third season. I would have loved to see the Spindrift in action. It makes me wonder if any scripts or story treatments were ever written for a third season?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Thread bump) Is the new mini-Spindrift still on schedule for release next month? I'm very much looking forwards to both it, and the TSDS interior for it!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I loved it where anyone could come into the Seaview's reactor room through one hatch and start puling out rods causing the reactor to go critical. No shielding or crew on hand.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> (Thread bump) Is the new mini-Spindrift still on schedule for release next month? I'm very much looking forwards to both it, and the TSDS interior for it!


I spoke with Dave Metzner the other day, and he said things still looked like they were on schedule. I know everyone here (and in China) worked very hard to get them finished so they would get on the boat before the big Chinese holiday, and as far as I know this did indeed happen.

You guys are gonna like this kit! It is a beautiful, faithful rendition of the Spindrift!

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> I spoke with Dave Metzner the other day, and he said things still looked like they were on schedule. I know everyone here (and in China) worked very hard to get them finished so they would get on the boat before the big Chinese holiday, and as far as I know this did indeed happen.
> 
> You guys are gonna like this kit! It is a beautiful, faithful rendition of the Spindrift!
> 
> --Henry


I can't wait! Getting at least two!! Just finished the interior for my Flying Sub that size. Created the artwork for the walls and drilled out the lightening holes in all the beams. You can get waaaaay more detail in there than I thought, can't wait to do the same for the Spindrift!!!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RSN said:


> I can't wait! Getting at least two!! Just finished the interior for my Flying Sub that size. Created the artwork for the walls and drilled out the lightening holes in all the beams. You can get waaaaay more detail in there than I thought, can't wait to do the same for the Spindrift!!!!


Yes -- and the Spindrift is a bit taller, so you will have some extra wiggle-room in there as well. The supplied interior is similar to the one in the FS-1, but a little harder to put together. More complex shapes in the Spindrift! All those curves and such!

Can you share some pics of what you've done? It sounds interesting!

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> Yes -- and the Spindrift is a bit taller, so you will have some extra wiggle-room in there as well. The supplied interior is similar to the one in the FS-1, but a little harder to put together. More complex shapes in the Spindrift! All those curves and such!
> 
> Can you share some pics of what you've done? It sounds interesting!
> 
> --Henry


I am almost to the point where I was going to take some shots of my progress. Sometime early next week!


----------

